# tank/cage sizes..



## nic101 (Jun 8, 2009)

im _considering_ getting another couple of hamsters (probably roborovskis)....

i have had russians/syrians and robos before but always had them in cages...
but
i have a spare tank which is about 16 inches long - 12 inches wide and a good 12 or so inches tall....

is this big enough for 2 robos? i would say 1 but they are better in pairs right??


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

Nooooooo, in my honest opinion I think thats wayy to small! Try the Savic Peggy, or the Mickey cages, they like to climb so bars are good.

They can live happily in pairs, but most tend to fight when they reach maturity, try getting 2 of everything, then they might be ok.

Good Luck!!


----------



## nic101 (Jun 8, 2009)

thought id might be lol


i had quite small cages for my last ones.... but they were really happy in them as they were out alot.
thanks


----------

